# Ansel Adams Landscape Photography



## JonSR77 (Jan 16, 2022)

nice little slide show of Ansel Adams Photography...


----------



## David777 (Jan 16, 2022)

Enjoyed the tour.  Note the image sizes are made for the height of a 4k monitor so worth viewing full screen if one can.  I run an external Dell 24 inch UHD 4k monitor off my Dell XPS15 laptop.  I shot view camera 4x5 color film many years but never black and white.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 17, 2022)

Wow.  Just wow


----------



## Alizerine (Jan 17, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> nice little slide show of Ansel Adams Photography...


Thanks. I have always enjoyed the black and white photography of Ansel Adams. Last year I picked up a book of color photography of his at a yard sale. I do artwork in pen and ink and watercolor so I'm interested in the challenges of both black and white and color. Not that I am in his league. Do you ever share your photos?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> nice little slide show of Ansel Adams Photography...


Beautiful, thank you so much for posting that.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 17, 2022)

Thank you!  Ansel Adams is my favorite photographer, I have a number of his prints hanging in the house.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 17, 2022)

what a treat... it was like taking my eyes out to lunch...  

thx for sharing...


----------

